# SKS Race blade fenders



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting some SKS Race blade fenders for my commuter bike, which has no eyelets for mounting fenders. These are supposed to have quick-release attachments for mounting to your frame/fork. However, I'm not sure what size to get. According to one catalog, the regular Race Blades fit "almost all race frames and forks 700x18/23." The XL version fits "frames and forks with more clearance like cyclocross, hybrid and touring frames, 700x25/32."

My bikes are all racing frames, but I generally run Michelin 23s and 25s, which actually measure more like 25 and 27 mm across. I don't want big old fat fenders that are much wider than I need, but also don't want fenders that aren't wide enough to really cover the tires. Anyone with experience with SKS fenders who might provide some guidance? If it makes any difference, I'm using Ultegra brakes with about 1 cm of clearance between the tops of the tires and the calipers. Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Brake clearance doesn't matter with the Race Blades.

Get the small ones.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

How does that front fender help any? The water that sprays me in the face always comes off the top of the tire.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

fwiw i ride on michelin 23s and had no problems with the race blades.


----------



## -pops- (Sep 23, 2005)

I use the smaller Raceblades with Michelin Pro2 23's, and no problems at all. They should also work for the 25's easily.

Only whine/tip: Get a big mudflap on the front fender. The front works well enough to keep your top half dry, but it offers zero protection for your feet and drivetrain.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Use use skinny Planet Bike ones that are wonderful in the winter thaw.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Full fenders are WAY better than race blades if you ride frequently in the rain. Race blades don't go far enough down in the front to stop the water hitting your feet and you'll still have a considerable rooster tail all over your back as the back isn't long enough either.

You can use full fenders on bikes without eyelets. You can buy P clamps at Home Depot etc in the electrical department. They are plated steel with rubber over them and come in 1/4" increment sizes. Use Stainless screws and nylock nuts and you're all set.

If you have brake clearance issues, get some Brake Bridges from River City bikes in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

It just doesn't rain much in NC, and so consequently I usually take a recovery day off when it rains. So I want the fenders more for emergencies or occasional situations where I might suck it up and ride in the wet stuff.


----------

